

Compressed sensing and single-pixel cameras - v4us
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2007/04/13/compressed-sensing-and-single-pixel-cameras/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Again? 2007, and here are some previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1202887>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1145907>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1144546>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=682293>

Does this deserve going into my "Great articles" library that I'm building?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1584806>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1585435>

